# Lightwater Valley



## Orang Utan (Aug 6, 2009)

do any west yorkshire folks remember this theme park? it was an h & e nightmare. i got a massive scabby friction burn on my arm from the hell slide
http://www.valleymania.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=644


----------



## killer b (Aug 6, 2009)

yes! it was superb.


----------



## kittyP (Aug 6, 2009)

I am sure I went there when I was a kid with my parents and aunt and uncle when youth hostelling up north


----------



## kittyP (Aug 6, 2009)

Yes I did becuase I remember my fearless 6/7 year old cousin being let on one of the roller coasters, even though she was tiny and not really held in by the harness properly. 
Much to my aunts shock and horror but there was no stopping her.


----------



## killer b (Aug 6, 2009)

fort william was mega-ace


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 6, 2009)

lightwater valley sums up my child hood. 

hell slide was really frightening as a kid.
the ultimate
the rat ride

was the super looper there as well?


----------

